# Ipod synchronisé avec une ancienne bibliotheque photos



## cedou (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ancien IPOD 80 GO Classic synchronisé avec une ancienne bibliothèque Itune photos sur mon ancien iMAC.

Quand j'ai changé mon Imac par un MacBook, j'ai oublié de sauver mes photos sauvegardées dans mon Ipod Classic.

Maintenant quand je syncronise mon Ipod sur ma nouvelle bibliotheque Itune, il me demande de syncroniser ma nouvelle bibliotheque Itune Photo et décraser celle sauvegarder de mon Ipod Classic.

Comment recupérer mes photos de mon Ipod maintenant. Je cherche une astuce ou autres?


 Merci de votre aide.

Cédric


----------



## Coolsinus (19 Décembre 2011)

Je suis dans le même cas, sauf que j'ai un iPod Nano, comment faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2011)

Même si je ne répond pas à la question posée, si vous n'avez vos photos que sur un iPod (parce que pas de sauvegardes, plus le Mac, etc.) sachez que les photos réimportées sur le Mac seront très pixelisées.
La qualité n'aura plus rien à voir avec la qualité initiale, car les photos sont redimensionnées pour l'iPod (pour ne pas que ça pèse trop lourd).


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Même si je ne répond pas à la question posée, si vous n'avez vos photos que sur un iPod (parce que pas de sauvegardes, plus le Mac, etc.) sachez que les photos réimportées sur le Mac seront très pixelisées.
> La qualité n'aura plus rien à voir avec la qualité initiale, car les photos sont redimensionnées pour l'iPod (pour ne pas que ça pèse trop lourd).



Sauf si (c'est une option sur les iPOD Nano), il avait été coché de copier une version avec résolution d'origine des photos







Si cette option n'a pas été cochée... c'est mort. Tout ce qui peut être récupéré sur l'iPOD c'est une version en très basse résolution des photos


----------



## Coolsinus (19 Décembre 2011)

C'est bon j'ai réussi a les récupérer avec File Juicer  
Suivez les instructions et c'est bon, malgré que la résolution n'est pas top, ça permet néanmoins de conserver des souvenirs 

File Juicer : http://echoone.com/fr/filejuicer/formats/ithmb

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, j'apprécie


----------

